# Your favorite board, art-wise?



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Post the board that you think rocks the most radical graphics. I gotta say the.. K2 WWW, K2 Gyrator, Rome Machine 157, and.. #1 hugetime, the Arbor X Rogue Status Ltd Edition, sorry if I said that wrong but you know what I mean. Sweetest looking thing ever. 
If you can upload a pixr even better, I'm not sure how.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BadMojo said:


> Post the board that you think rocks the most radical graphics. I gotta say the.. K2 WWW


Ugh. I always thought the WWW graphics were uber-icky. Personal favs are the 07 Burton Twin (pics do NOT do this board justice), and almost anything in the 07 Never Summer line.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Men that Burton board looks great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

The Never Summer Lotus looks pretty sweet. Too bad it's a women's board . I like the Lib Tech 08-09 Travice Rice Pro too.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Almost any of the Never Summer ones... I like the base of my Gnu RC MTX - don't really care for the topsheet, but the base...neon green? I'm in =]


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

i like never summer styling


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

NS Heritage, '07/'08, limited run with the CO flag on BOTH sides (all subsequent decks have the NS stencil on the bottom instead of the flag)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

The new Rossignol retox !!!

The Retox is Rossignol’s new park board for the 08-09 season. A board with a very colorful design and an unconventional shape.

At first glance at the Retox, you ultimately think that it’s a board only good for rails. However, once strapped in, you instantly see that this board can ride anything, anywhere, anytime. The Retox rides amazing and has outstanding stability from riding through slush to stomping big jumps. A model that you can take in a smaller size without any hesitation. It also has a particular square tip shape that actually makes grabbing the right stop easier: something that a lot of new riders have trouble with.

We truly see that Rossignol has been in this industry for a long time and keeps on improving their products each year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

frank said:


> The new Rossignol retox !!!


I was gonna post that one too. Cool design and name :thumbsup:. That Atomic Radon looks really good too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine...Never Summer Infinity


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

capita - 08 indoor survival

you really have to get a good look up close
to really appreciate that artwork.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

landonk5 said:


> capita - 08 indoor survival
> 
> you really have to get a good look up close
> to really appreciate that artwork.


That looks AMAZING


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Ride Society! Personally I more like paterns then real drawings on a board.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

The Capita Stairmaster 156W! It loses the impact when you cant read the words though. Its pretty funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> The Capita Stairmaster 156W! It loses the impact when you cant read the words though. Its pretty funny.



I agree that board looks good, but I've never seen it up close, soo..... what does it say?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Its just a load of totally random stuff. I cant remember it all but the first line is "My kid has more myspace friends than your honor role student" Then something like "Real beard santas can earn up to twice as much as those with a fake beard" and theres a long line which goes something like "we saw a man the other day riding a thin bike with those strap on shoes, he was selling drugs, he had a tight yellow shirt and we called him drug armstrong".

I dont remember it word for word but its just a bunch of lines that make no sense whatsoever and make you laugh because its rediculous.


----------



## ollie (Mar 30, 2008)

im a big fan of the arbor wasteland, the atomic axum or the rome solution..


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^^^ Yeah I agree with the wasteland, it looks insane. The solution sort of looks like the Agent but with a bit more colors built into it.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

I like boards with a simple design and are black, like the 2006 Burton Baron(I own) or the 2006 Burton Baron ES.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Metalhead505 said:


> I like boards with a simple design and are black, like the 2006 Burton Baron(I own) or the 2006 Burton Baron ES.


K2 AfterBlack sounds to your tastes :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Seeing as we are getting our art chat on, did anyone ever go about getting there own board printed?? must some other designers out there with enough enthusiasm to get it done???


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Burton Jeremy all the wa!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Sharky said:


> Burton Jeremy all the wa!


Sick board for sure...

But for me it's a tie between my board and the Rome Anthem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Just bought the 09 Wasteland 163. So NICE!!!


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

Cmon man the t.rice is sick. Give it up.

View attachment 757


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

anything from never summer and arbor will look good. lets be honest.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Rome Artifact, ahahahah


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't own one, but the arbor coda...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I love my Design board, but it has no design elements whatsoever. Arbor is so into design though. Just look at the flash image on their homepage. Even that is just cool. I'm not sure I could put a scratch on an Arbor board. I'd just hang it on the wall, lol.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

My board, 07 Burton Twin 

I remember the option booter from 04 or 05 was also sick, all black and red with a devil-like figure on it if i remember correctly.

Jeremy Jones from last season

The DC park board where the base looks like a trail map...my favorite base design

Last seasons UN inc with the animals on it lol


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

Flick got me curious and checked out Arbor's page. Simply beautiful.


















Love the wood!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Jussi's is pretty sick too


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jeremy Jones


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

the 09 burton love :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

A little biased but the Jamie Lynn Phoenix (painted by the man himself) and the Arbor range are in my shiz list.

View attachment 761


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

k2 jibpan is pretty sweet


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Jay29 said:


> Jeremy Jones


LOVE this board...


My own board is pretty sweet itself... Palmer flash LTD 154


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

*graphics*



BadMojo said:


> Post the board that you think rocks the most radical graphics. I gotta say the.. K2 WWW, K2 Gyrator, Rome Machine 157, and.. #1 hugetime, the Arbor X Rogue Status Ltd Edition, sorry if I said that wrong but you know what I mean. Sweetest looking thing ever.
> If you can upload a pixr even better, I'm not sure how.


i defenitly like the graphic on the horroscope the best, my favoritegraphic on the bottem of a board would be the scaremaster. Also the Burton love! whats not to like about that graphic. the 09 articact is pretty awsome espacally with the peel off thing that shows a lady.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

any of the Forum Youngbloods last years and this years are my favorites


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Monument "And I Will Always Love You" -- sickest art ever in my opinion. I would love to ride a board like that


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I just love the wolf design on the Option Mirror, cant find an image, but go onto the option website, click on the products at the bottomand roll your mouse over till you find "Option Mirror" just got to love it.

*-WolfSnow*


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the ghost inlay on the top of the board. Plus the multitude of pink used is a plus...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh yeah! Libtechs have totally sweet art!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Love most Jamie Lynn graphics, '08 Bataleon Goliath, '07 Gnu Rider's Choice MTX, '07 Arbor ALT, '09 Arbor Coda, old school Ride Timeless, and others.


----------



## sage (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the designs on Never Summer's Lotus and the StepChild Slim. The Slim kinda reminds me of the Arbor Coda.


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow you can really tell how young or new to snowboarding some of you guys are. Nobody is really saying anything about boards from before a couple years ago. 
Not many designs really catch my eye anymore, but Lib Tech, JLynn, and Immagator series have always had awesome graphics. Sims always had good ones, especially Shaun Palmer pro models, the Cadillac, skate deck, and killer clown were all cool ones. Sims also had a series a few years ago similar to this years Burton Love only it was pornstars, they were fuggin sweet. Avalanche Damian Dagger, the top sheet was awesome. A bunch of Division23 boards were cool like the Peter Line pro models. So many these are just a few.

I wish there was a site that compiled all the different snowboards over the years. So many sweet ass boards that were around for one season and then never seen again.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I really liked the look of Jeenyus snowboards. I wish they were still around


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

My current favorites are the:

DC HDK Pro Devum. (The one with the sheep jumping over the fence, Love it haha)
'07 Burton Dominant ( What I ride)
K2 Believer
'07 Burton Malolo

I like simple art work with not to much going down with a heavy emphasis on one thing. Malolo isn't really like that at all, I just enjoy the artwork on that one.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

In search for I said:


> I wish there was a site that compiled all the different snowboards over the years. So many sweet ass boards that were around for one season and then never seen again.


I wish, kind of like bikepedia for bicycles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree I love seeing the wood grain...
my board is black but has designs etched into it so you get to see the grain under.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The Atomic Radon this year really apealed to me. I don`t buy based on graphics, but I am happy that my Radon has graphics I really like!


Wow. I have got to admit that I am in love with that board.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Rome Design. Mine is orange instead of yellow though. God I'm so lame. What a minimalist board...

Although, mine DOES have a backcountry sticker on it...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> ...Mine is orange...


Of course it is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I like that deck a lot.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

2003 Rossignol Andrew Crawford. Way cool.

View attachment 904


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

My two fav topsheets:


















I like minimal


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Endeavor Live, and the Capita Stairmaster extreme, my two favourite boards that i can think of off the top of my head graphics wise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the women's gnu b pro.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

sedition said:


> Of course it is.


Are you insinuating that my love of the color orange is somehow public knowledge based upon numerous counts of me stating that I love orange like rabbits love sex?


----------

